# Be sure to wear sunscreen this summer



## Osiris (Jan 18, 2005)

Just wanted to share a very important and often neglected topic. SunBurn.

Using the proper sunscreen is also very very important. I did not understand the ratings on them didnt ever think much of it just grabbed one put it on. BUt this past sunday we spent in the dells(city of water parks, rollar coasters, etc.) not a cloud in sky just pure sun. I put on sun screen couple times but spent most of my time in wave pool.

I was admitted to Urgent Care this afternoon for 2nd degree burns from sunburns, it is unbelieable the pain from it. Cannot go to work for 1 week, and can't really wear a shirt. I can only imagine some of the kids are doing that were there as i am sure not all parents are responsible or just didnt think of it. 

Please be sure to cover up and especially your kids multiple times and keep in shade, i felt be good story to share with you all.

And don't mind me if i make some weird posts, one of medications they gave me feels weird lol.


----------



## maxpayne_lhp (Jan 19, 2005)

Nah that's good piece of advice... thanks! I'll have a reason to ask mom to buy me a Ray-Ben...... yay! Thanks Malawian pro!


----------



## Lexus (Jan 19, 2005)

MalawianPro thats horrible, I'm sorry.


----------



## SouthernJustice (Jul 8, 2005)

Hahaha that blows. Watch out for cancer man. Guaruntee you that it will form from that.


----------



## fishfreaks (Jan 19, 2005)

wow that sucks, sorrt to hear that. but thanks for sharing i keep telling him that all the time!


----------



## Lydia (Feb 6, 2005)

man that sucks....thanks for the warning!


----------



## maxpayne_lhp (Jan 19, 2005)

Wait a minute... Ah darn sorry Malawian Pro...


----------



## fish_doc (Jan 31, 2005)

MalawianPro said:


> one of medications they gave me feels weird lol.


Just be sure to read the side effects. Some medications actually increase your sensitivity to sunlight. It increases the chances of sunburn although it helps with the pain of the current burn.


----------



## Osiris (Jan 18, 2005)

Thanx for the heads up, silver something is cream over the burns,(freakin stuff makes u feel like u have no more burns great stuff, need to throw away aloe vera stuff lol) and vikadon was really makin me feel weird last night they gave me. 

Well i saw some peeling today so that's good! on my way to recovery in some places.


----------



## fishfreaks (Jan 19, 2005)

MalawianPro said:


> Thanx for the heads up, silver something is cream over the burns,(freakin stuff makes u feel like u have no more burns great stuff, need to throw away aloe vera stuff lol) and vikadon was really makin me feel weird last night they gave me.
> 
> Well i saw some peeling today so that's good! on my way to recovery in some places.


glad to hear that!


----------



## fish_doc (Jan 31, 2005)

When you are done shedding tell us if you get the urge to nibble on some mice. As long as you dont begin to act like a snake you are welcome here. LOL


----------



## maxpayne_lhp (Jan 19, 2005)

[email protected]_doc
Great to here that MP  sorry about my stupid post...


----------



## Lydia (Feb 6, 2005)

lol fish_doc

mpro: what is the name of the cream you are talking about? colloidal silver?


----------



## Osiris (Jan 18, 2005)

It's Silver Sulfadiazine.


----------



## Lydia (Feb 6, 2005)

oh ok....i couldnt figure out what you were talking about at first, lol


----------



## Osiris (Jan 18, 2005)

lol np, stuff works great, well been fun past two days no work, can't remember last time i had couple days off, feels good lol


----------



## fish_doc (Jan 31, 2005)

Its kind of funny. My yard has gotten to much sun and not enough water. But it has turned a nice golden tan.


----------



## Osiris (Jan 18, 2005)

lol fishdoc u IL peeps i wonder sometimes


----------



## maxpayne_lhp (Jan 19, 2005)

I'm immunized from sunburn...


----------



## Orbital (Jun 11, 2005)

Sunburn sucks, we went out on a lake by a cabin we goto and ended up having the prop mess up on the boat. It took us around 4-5 hours to get back to shore due to the wind and I think they were letting water into the lake. :evil: I had no sunscreen on, boy that sucked for around a week. At least I got a tan out of it. :lol: The blisters and peeling did blow though.

We went back down last weekend and I managed to not get a burn this time, rode some jet skiies, was pretty fun. Real nice weekend for swimming and being at the lake.


----------



## Osiris (Jan 18, 2005)

lol that would be soo cool if u could be immunized against sunburn, now i bet they wouldnt have a problem selling that product!


----------

